# Why god why!



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

When I first got my fish tank my Fiancée thought it would be funny to sing to them saying " Im going to eat you little Fishy" if anyone has watched Red Dwarf you'll under stand where its from. X_x but he sang it so much I've started doing it when ever I go to feed them. Does anyone else have a funny or amusing ritual that you do with your fish?:fun:


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

I often recite "a fish a fish a fishy ewwww" from Monty Python's Meaning Of Life while feeding, cleaning, etc.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol both of those are awesome


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

XD lol Jim, lol I find it kind strange no one else has funny little rituals with there fish XD


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i toss the food in anger yelling eat piggys eat!


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

lol those are all cute. Me when I go over i say fishie fishie fishie over and over. And when I add in blood worms to my community tank i yell for brandon (my rope fish) to get his ass outa the hole and eat his damn dinner. and usally after that he floats up eats and then after a while he will swim to where he sits in my hand.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Awh Sooo cute Uglyfish :3 lol XD I darn't touch my fish lol, :3


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I just say 'Eat eat it now!' to my Featherfin and Cory due to my super fast pictus who loves eat it all and to get super fat and rock back and fourth on his belly LOL.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I move the container of food around the glass and kinda tease my fish for a while. Something about that Plecocaine. They just can't resist it.


----------



## baltofan01 (Aug 14, 2006)

When I feed our two retarded silverfish, I always say, 'YOU ARE GONNA DIE"! They just cower in fear! Priceless!


----------

